# Urbanizacion Santa Beatriz



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Hola, estuve en Lima recientemente y saque muchas fotos de mi barrio, continua el mismo, aunque algunos vecinos nuevos y pocos nuevos edificios. Segun me dijeron Santa Beatriz fue la primera urbanizacion creada en Lima, el trazado urbano es amplio y muy arborizado, recientemente la municipalidad esta dando beneficios para el cuidado de areas verdes. Espero les guste

Recorrido de la Av. Manuel del Pino








Casas iguales una al lado de la otra es una constante en el barrio








Cerca al Castillo Rospigliosi








El odiado y querido Castillo








Las casas frente al castillo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

No veo las fotos :S


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

en santa beatriz creo quedaba la casa de hector velarde, un arquitecto muy conocido, no se si alguien sabe donde era exactamente? para poder visitarla


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Interezante, se nota que tienen casas antiguas bien cuidadas.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

sebvill said:


> No veo las fotos :S


Disculpame, me salio algo mal mas ya lo resolvi, espero puedas verlas caso contrario me avisas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si ya veo, gracias por las fotos, está muy bonito ese barrio...mucho mejor y tranquilo de lo que me imaginaba. 

Lo que nunca llegué a saber es si Santa Beatriz es un distrito o parte de que distrito es?


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Si ya veo, gracias por las fotos, está muy bonito ese barrio...mucho mejor y tranquilo de lo que me imaginaba.
> 
> Lo que nunca llegué a saber es si Santa Beatriz es un distrito o parte de que distrito es?


Santa Beatriz es una urbanización parte del distrito de Lima - Cercado. 
Manuel rs, hay un pasaje muy bonito llamado Leon Velarde, no sé si la casa de este arquitecto es en ese lugar, mas adelante las pondré.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

El barrio es muy tranquilo, aunque algunas avenidas andan congestionadas mas son las perifericas. Bueno continuo el recorrido a camino de la Av. Arequipa









Un Close de esta casa que me gusta mucho









Detalle del farol del castillo Rospigliosi









Mas cerca de la Av. Arequipa, se ve al fondo el edificio inacabado del INSS









Una casita con fachada art deco


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Santa Beatríz sin duda es un barrio con mucha personalidad. Me encanta la variedad de estilos arquitectónicos que uno puede encontrar en ese barrio...desde Tudor hasta Art Deco. 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

*Calle Carlos Arrieta*

Saliendo de Manuel del Pino en dirección a la iglesia Cristo Rey









Simpatica casa









Una casa simple como muchas en el barrio que se mezclan con casas mas requintadas y quintas muy acojedoras


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que bonito, la zona del estaqdio es la que más me gusta.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

J Block said:


> Santa Beatríz sin duda es un barrio con mucha personalidad. Me encanta la variedad de estilos arquitectónicos que uno puede encontrar en ese barrio...desde Tudor hasta Art Deco.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


Gracias a ti y a todos por sus comentarios, la verdad fue grata la sorpresa que me llevé pues los lugares continuan los mismos desde que yo era chico, solo hay mas rejas y uno que otro edificio de Mi Vivienda, la casa de un amigo la destruyeron para construir uno, mañana continuaré con las fotos. Chau


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

se ve re bien... me gustaron las casas de esa zona, saludos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que bacan, todo es nuevo para mi, excepto el Castillo que ya lo habia visto, esperamos ver el resto de tus fotos Carlos, Thanks!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

bonitas fotos, carlos07, gracias por compartir tus fotos, se nota que le guardas cariño a tu antiguo barrio.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Carlos, el otro día que fui al Parque de la Reserva, bellísimo parque vi un poquito de tus barrios, muy cuidados, y sorprendentemente no han demolido muchas casas bonitas. Te quería preguntar, cómo se llama la iglesia que queda a media cuadra del parque la Reserva, paralela a Petit Thouars? muy cerca al estadio?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Carlos07, conoces el CEINE Santa Beatriz, ahí pasé mi nido y jardín, si tuvieras fotos del lugar o de su entorno te lo agradecería tremendamente. Otro lugar que recuerdo es el restaurante de comida loretana Maquisapa, desde muy pequeño siempre me llamaba la atención su cartel con el mono.. no se si aún existirá.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Otra interesante y bonita urbanizacion limeña. Casi no la he recorrido, como va el boom inmobiliario en este distrito?


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

AH YA, SANTA TERESITA YA RECUERDO, GRACIAS DODI, NO VI SIMPLEMENTE MARÍA EL FINAL, YA QUE TENÍA QUE HACER LAS TAREAS DEL COLEGIO, MIS PADRES NO ME DEJABAN VER TELEVISIÓN.hno: 
CREO QUE POR AHÍ QUEDABA EL CINE ROMA???
EL RESTAURANT LORETANO ME PARECE QUE QUEDA EN LA AVENIDA PETIT THOUARS?


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahí se casó una tía mía, que se llama...¡Teresa! 



mapamundista said:


> Lía : Esa es la famosa iglesia donde "se casó" Simplemente María (Saby Kamalich) al final de la culebrona telenovela y que medio Lima asistiò "a la boda" en 1970 !!!... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Hola todos: Que bueno que les esta gustando las imagenes, tengo varias fotos, las colocaré por partes. Cessten, Canelita gracias por sus comentarios y si adoro mi barrio, nací en Lima y aprendi a ver la ciudad desde ese lugar cerca del centro y a unos pasos de distritos mas modernos. Lia el nombre de la iglesia es como dice Dodi, Santa Teresa, justamente pasé con mi abuelo esos dias, lo llevaba a dar una caminada, tiene 92 años mas es un hombre muy saludable, lo que no vi era una canchita de futbol que habia frente a ella donde nos poniamos a veces a jugar un partidito...haciendo campeonatos:lol: :lol: JT69 el Maquisapa quedaba en Petit Thouars, creo que ya lo cerraron y el jardin que me dices, donde queda? sabes la calle? yo estudie en uno que quedaba a una cuadra del canal 7 en Jose Galvez. Sky peru mi mamá siempre me dice que estan destruyendo las casas y construyendo nuevos edificos mas no encontre muchos, el barrio continua con ese aire bucolico, Dodi saque varias fotos del pasaje Velarde con seguridad la casa de tu amigo, el lugar continua precioso.

Bueno les pongo una foto de un edificio


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, continuo el paseo por Theodoro Cardenas, Enrique Villar




























Nuevos edificios al lado del que era el Colegio Montessori










El cine Azul, era el cine de Barrio. Lia el otro cine mas frecuentado era el cine Roma quedaba frente al parque de la Reserva y el Petit Thouars en la calle del mismo nombre. Este cine era muy bonito por dentro, ahora es Iglesia, no se como estará por dentro mas la fachada Art Deco esta impecable


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Santa Beatriz! Recién hace 4 años supe en qué distrito quedaba. Varias veces paso por ahí (el micro me hace todo un tour) y me gusta la urbanización, es una zona muy atractiva, al margen de lo trajinada que se encuentra. Nada que un mayor cuidado por las áreas verdes y la pintura de las fachadas no puedan arreglar.
Reconozco los últimos dos edificios mostrados. Si hubiera puntaje le pondría un 7.
Eso sí, se debería cambiar ese verde agua o como se llame de la base del castillo; no tiene nada que hacer allí.

Saludos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Chevere! es un sitio que ha cambiado bastante antes era medio peligroso pero la municipalidad se ha puesto las pilas.
Ojalá tengas fotos de la iglesia Cristo rey hace años que no veo fotos de esa iglesia muy bonita la verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Santa Beatriz siempre ha sido bonito, y cada día se pone mejor.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

carlos07 said:


> JT69 el Maquisapa quedaba en Petit Thouars, creo que ya lo cerraron *y el jardin que me dices, donde queda? sabes la calle?* yo estudie en uno que quedaba a una cuadra del canal 7 en Jose Galvez. Sky peru mi mamá siempre me dice que estan destruyendo las casas y construyendo nuevos edificos mas no encontre muchos, el barrio continua con ese aire bucolico, Dodi saque varias fotos del pasaje Velarde con seguridad la casa de tu amigo, el lugar continua precioso.



Jr. Belisario Flores 339 Lince (Alt. Cuadra 16 de Av. Arenales) 

CEINE Santa Beatriz
http://www.santabeatriz.org/site/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Cerca entre Santa Beatriz, Jesus Maria y Lima, hay un hermoso parque todo de antiguas palmeras, me encantaría que alguien le saque fotos, pues es uno de los parques más hermosos de la ciudad. No me acuerdo del nombre.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

JT69 ese jardin ya es en Lince, la verdad no lo conozco . Alibiza ese parque no lo ubico, mas me parecio que han juntado varios parques en lo que era el Parque de la Reserva, el Parque Japones, el Parque de la Exposición y el parque donde hay una estatua de Isabel la Catolica.
Continuo con el paseo. Santa Beatriz es pequeño, continuo por Teodoro Cardenas


















Doblo en la esquina por Enrique Barrón
Um edificio nuevo de los pocos que se han construido ultimamente










Una casa con un estilo Art Deco, hay muchas por aqui


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Termino el recorrido de hoy mañana hare un nuevo recorrido

Volvi a Manuel del Pino









Una casa estilo Modernista?



























El detalle de un balcón


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

El balcón está PRECIOSO.
Sáquenme de una duda, porfa. Del Estadios Nacional, saliendo hacia la avenida Arequipa, hay un parque. ¿Cómo se llama? ¿Vendría a ser el Parque de la Reserva???


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí...


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

excelentes fotos.
un barrio que es arquitectonicamente muy rico, con mucha historia y que mantiene su imagen de residencial estando casi al centro de lima.
en mi opinion, deberia ser un distrito independiente.

pd. porque las viviendas mellizas o de fachadas simetricas las terminan pintanod de diferentes colores? eso se ve horrible. es como pintar cada departamento de un edificio de diferente color :nuts:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

franco_elias said:


> excelentes fotos.
> un barrio que es arquitectonicamente muy rico, con mucha historia y que mantiene su imagen de residencial estando casi al centro de lima.
> en mi opinion, deberia ser un distrito independiente.
> 
> pd. porque las viviendas mellizas o de fachadas simetricas las terminan pintanod de diferentes colores? eso se ve horrible. es como pintar cada departamento de un edificio de diferente color :nuts:



Depende, por ejemplo en caso de las quintas Reducto cada una está pintada de diferente color y no se ve mal. Claro que pintar en un edificio cada departamente de otro color es imposible ya que los reglamentos lo impiden porque son áreas comúnes, además se vería de locura de horripilant.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Hola a todos, Canelita tienes razón el paqrue de la Resrva queda al lado del Estadio Nacional, aunque hoy en dia han juntado lo que era el Parque Japonés, El Parque de la Exposición y otras areas verdes de la zona. Franco Elias , creo que la idea es delimitar la propiedad, es que cada casa aunque igual en la forma tiene un dueño diferente, no me parece tan mal pues los colores son bien pasteles, además la ciudad es tan griz en el invierno que un poco de color no le va mal, no crees? . Pongo dos fotos que estan medio sueltas

Una procesión









Un edificio mas en el barrio


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Voy por nicolas de Aranibar, esta calle diagonal va en dirección al Parque de la Reserva, 
Un nuevo edificio donde era una grande casa.










Esta calle es mi preferida me trae buenos recuerdos 




























Continuo mañana, ya es muy tarde. Chau


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Faltaria mejorar un poco las pistas, pero el barrio sigue mejorando.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno pongo mas algunas fotos de las muchas que tengo
Continuo en Nicolas Aranibar 



















Volteo hacia la Iglesia Cristo Rey


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Continuo andando por Enrique Villar, la calle de la Iglesia Cristo Rey





































Un pequeño edificio en esta avenida




























Vuelvo por Mariano Carranza, frente al America TV










Mas casas en la misma avenida




























De regreso a la esquina con Nicolas Aranibar


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Continuo con las fotos del barrio, aunque pequeño hay muchas construcciones preciosas y en perfecto estado, creo que se le dá poca importancia al sector, aunque provablemente represente una fase importante de la arquitectura en la ciudad de Lima.

Nicolas Aranibar, al fonfo el Parque de la Reserva




















Volteo en la esquina antes de llegar al Parque, creo que esta es la ultima cuadra de Torres Paz


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

en las ultimas fotos luce bastante apacible la urb. y esa iglesia me encanta..!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Claudia, tienes razón el lugar es muy apacible, cuando vivia allá habian colegios, como el Montessori, el cine Azul que mostré, es un edificio Art Deco, el cine Roma, una Peña que se llamaba el Tondero, creo que no existe mas, el comercio no se instaló en la zona y tampoco creo que el boom inmobiliario de Lima le mude la cara al barrio, eso espero 










Este edificio me gusta mucho, con seguridad es un ícone del Art Deco en Lima, es precioso









Este otro es bien Le corbusier, pilotis y estacionamiento debajo de los departamentos


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Una hermoza casa en la avenida










La vista de la av. Perez Aranibar desde el Parque de la Reserva










Una casa en una callecita que no sé el nombre




























Ya en la Petit Thouars










La próxima pondré fotos de el pasaje Velarde


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

carlos07 said:


>


Mmm... Interesante foto...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

YibrailMizraih, no era mi intención hacer propaganda ...:lol: mas si hay algun interesado, la casa queda a media cuadra del Parque de la Reserva y lo mejor seria reformarla para vivir, no tengo ni idea cuanto puede costar mas seguro que los precios son mas baratos que en Miraflores o Barranco


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Oi Dodi, agora mais um capitulo...:lol: Mas lo que pasa es que yo vivo al otro extremo del Barrio y como queria darles una idea de lo tranquilo que es el lugar me sali por las calles mas cercanas a la casa de mis padres en dirección al otro extremo que es el pasaje Velarde. Pongo algunas fotos hoy mas faltan unas veinte que sauqe de este bello lugar.

de la avenida Arequipa a la derecha el Jr. Leon Velarde










Algunas casas que son actualmente oficinas




























Este trecho es entre la Av. Petit Thouars y el Pasaje Velarde, las casas estan en mejor estado además de existir letreros que malogren la fachada


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Se ve buena esa urbanizacion, y los colores pastel de las casas bien bkan  
salu2


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Mas fotos del pasaje, es hermozo en verdad y las casas son fantasticas, hay un hotel y algun edificio público.










esta casa esta en la esquina










Sigo a la derecha










Al otro lado de la calle dos bellas casas









Sigo mañana, tengo que salir, fuiiiii


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:nocrook: chevere!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Continuo con el Pasaje Velarde, creo haber sacado fotos de todas las casonas, sigo en sentido antihorario


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos, Carlos. Por áquella donde se ve una bodeguita (con la congeladora amarilla de D'onofrio), me parece que estuve por ahí hace un par de años cuando estuve de visita en el Perú. ¿Es transversal de Arequipa, como a media cuadra? Ahí mismo hay un parque que ocupa una manzana...si es así, por ahí queda una institución cultural, o algo relacionado con España, creo. Acompañé a la amiga de mi mami a ver unos cortos documentales, o algo así.

Esa zona es muy tranquila, me agrada mucho. Por cierto, por ahí creo que queda un hotel u hostal, ¿verdad? Lo he leído reseñado en varias páginas web, pero no recuerdo el lugar. Dicen que la casona es bonita, muy tranquila, pero no hay lugares donde comprar algo, como una bodega o un restaurante.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me fijé bien, y se ve el hostal justo en la curva--se llama La Posada del Parque, y está mencionado en varias guías de viajes. Estuve a punto de hospedarme ahí una vez.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Me encanta! La architecura es fenomenal! Me encanto en especial La casona color piedra que se ve en el post de mapamundista. Ojala a esa casa nunca la pinten. Me sorprende la cantidad de barrios con casas bonitas en Lima. Aunque algunos colores me parecen muy de mal gusto. Verde junto a Amarillo mezclado con pink, etc. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

carlos07 said:


>


Koolkid, a esto te refieres? :lol: . lo que pasa es que a mucha gente del barrio no le importa de que color van pintar la casa al lado:lol: . Creo que la casa amarilla es un jardín de infancia. Y bueno, esto de los colores talves sea un acercamiento a lo andino, Lima hoy en dia es mas andina que 20 años atraz y cuando vivia en este barrio los colores eran mas blancos, verde agua, crema, no se veian esta gama de colores, aunque a mi me gustan, los colores nos alejan de lo triste que es nuestro invierno, a mi el invierno de Lima me deprime.
Dodi, tengo mas fotos que pondré lo mas rápido posible, no tendrás que esperar mucho:lol: Canelita que bueno que ubicaste el Hostal y la próxima quedate en mi barrio te gustará. Hay otro hotel al lado contrario lo pondré en breve. Chau y gracias por los comentarios


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Eso mismo me refiero! lol
Si vez al la casa de amarillo de das cuenta que la casa esta pintada de amarillo en el frente con azul y despues pink al lado con un poco de blanco en el techo! Pero las casas si son bellas ojala y no usaran colores muy radicales. Gracias por las fotos! Muy buen thread.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

PREGUNTA:
LA EMBAJADA DE ESTADOS UNIDOS Y ARGENTINA TAMBIÉN QUEDAN EN SANTA BEATRIZ? Y CRUZANDO LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA SIGUE SIENDO SANTA BEATRIZ???


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Lia , si no me equivoco los limites de Sta Beatriz son La Via Expresa, Manuel Segura limite con Lince, Av. Arenales con Jesus Maria y el Paseo Colon. Creo que el Consulado de Argentina está en Sta Beatriz, además de haber escuchado que esta en Sta Beatriz la residencia del Embajador o la Embajada de EUA.
Pongo las ultimas fotos del Pasaje Velarde

Una vista del parque que atravieza el pasaje 














































Esta casa es una dependencia del gobierno, vi gente entrando y saliendo con documentos en la mano









Esta casa me encanta









El Hotel que Dodi mencionó 



























Una ultima mirada al pasaje, al fondo arriba la torre del Estadio Nacional


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

GRACIAS CARLOS Y DODI. HE IDO EN VARIAS OCASIONES A AMBAS EMBAJADAS. LA ARGENTINA UNA BELLEZA, EL PATIO CENTRAL CON LOS BALCONES COLONIALES. LA AMERICANA TAMBIÉN MUY BONITA.
EL PARQUE VELARDE SE CONSERVA MUY BIEN, UN REMANSO DE PAZ, PARECE QUE EL TIEMPO SE HA DETENIDO AHÍ, Y OJALÁ QUE SIEMPRE QUEDE ASÍ, INCREÍBLE QUE A SUS ALREDEDORES HAY TANTO SMOG. ESTE PARQUE ES UN PULMÓN VERDE, ADEMÁS MUY TRANQUILO, LAS CASAS HERMOSAS, ESPERO QUE NO SEAN DEMOLIDAS NUNCA.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Lia, es verdad el Pasaje Velarde es un precioso lugar, parece que se quedó olvidado en el tiempo. De las residencias de los Embajadores que Dodi menciona creo conocer apenas la de Argentina mas siempre pensé que fuese el Consulado. Yo creo que Santa Beatriz deveria ser considerado Patrimonio Cultural de la nación, no sé si hay un titulo asi en el Perú. Aqui en Brasil lo hay y te permite preservar e invertir para la recuperación de obras arquitectonicas importantes. San Beatriz fué , creo yo, la primera iniciativa integral de urbanización en Lima, vemos una grande cantidad de estilos arquitectonicos, estilos Art Deco, Republicano, Tudor, Modernista, además de cosas muy eclecticas que surgieron en los inicios de la década del siglo XX.

Saliendo del pasaje Velarde tomo una callesita frente al Colegio San Andres




























Una vista de la calle desde la esquina con el Parque de la Reserva


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Continuando con lo que digo anteriormente... veo que comercialmente la urbanización no es interesante para el sector inmobiliario, razón por la que no hay grande cantidad de proyectos de habitación, los nuevos edificios son pocos a diferencia de los existentes en distritos como Miraflores o Jesus Maria, solo para mencionar dos ejemplos. Seria necesario tomar una decisión antes que se pierdan las casas, como ya hay muchas que se caen a pedaços en calles como Alejandro Tirado.

Me voy ahora en la calle al lado del Estadio Nacional, muchas casas son pequeños restaurantes o multiusos, diria, hay plastificadores, cópiadoras, encuadernadoras y que se yo. Lo malo es que estos comercios no cuidan de las casas con esmero.




























l techo de esta casa ya esta casi destruido mas nadie le da importanciahno:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bien se ven esas casas antiguas en un atardecer soleado. Buenas fotos carlos !


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Dodi, tienes razón el limite es pasando el Estadio Nacional. La verdad ahora me confundo mucho al final que es lo que llaman el Gran Parque de Lima? Pense que habian juntado todo. Aún existe el parque japones? Me doy una vuelta por el parque de la Reserva

Estaban testando las piletas










El parque es hermozo










Las fotos las saque dias antes de la inauguración, hay tablados montados al fondo










Este pasaje me gusta, el muro al lado sera la residencia del Embajador de los EUA?










Algunas de las obras creadas por escultores famosos de la época que dieron que hablar en la inauguración, allá por 1920 o 30










Mas una Pileta


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*NO DODO, PASANDO LA 28 DE JULIO YA NO ES SANTA BEATRIZ, AUNQUE SANTA BEATRIZ QUEDA EN EL DISTRITO DEL CERCADO DE LIMA, PERO VENDRÍA SER UNA URBANIZACIÓN, COMO EN MIRAFLORES ES SAN ANTONIO, LA AURORA, PARTE DE LA CASTELLANA Y HUMBOLDT.
MUY BELLAS TUS FOTOS CARLOS *


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

SI CARLOS, ES EL COSTADO DE LA CASA DEL EMBAJADOR DE EEUU.

HE ENCONTRADO UNA FOTO DE 1931 EN EL GRAN PARQUE, MI ABUELA Y MI MADRE QUE TENÍA 2 AÑOS DE EDAD, LOS ARCOS FUERON HECHOS EN EL GOBIERNO DE LEGUÍA:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

DODI, TENGO UNA DE MI ABUELA Y MI TÍA (SU HERMANA) CON UN AMIGO DE MI ABUELO, ÉL (MI ABUELITO) NO SALE PORQUE ÉL ES EL QUE TOMA LA FOTO. ES UNA FOTO QUE EL FONDO ES EL PRECIOSO HIPÓDROMO DE SANTA BEATRIZ, EL PRIMERO....SERÍA EL AÑO 1922 O TAL VEZ 1923....


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Oi Lia, lindas tus fotos, esa de tu abuela con tu madre en el Parque de la Reserva esta preciosa. Cuando eramos chicos mi abuela nos llevaba al parque y tenia el mismo aspecto de la fotografia, con el suelo empedrado, aunque mas descuidado, eso en la década de 80. El hipodromo tambien lo conocí por fotos, lei en algun lugar que era donde hoy es el Campo de Marte. A mi abuela tambien le gustaban las corridas y despues que se cambió a Monterrico, todos los domingos los veia por TV.

Mas fotos de los alrededores



























Algunas casas alrededor del parque, deben haber perdido un poco de tranquilidad


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Yo lei en una antigua revista peruana de los años 20 sobre arquitectura y construccion "Ciudad y Campo" la denominacion de urbanizacion Garden City y no sabia donde se ubicaba en esa Lima que con las justas se comenzaba a urbanizar hasta el cruce de las Avs. Brasil con Mariategui, interesante dato pero creo que ya no se le llama asi.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Esas fotos antiguas posteadas por Lia, nos hacen ver la metamorfosis q ha pasado por Lima. Igualmente me acuerdo cuando era estudiante del colegio Salesianos, ir a comer alfajores a la Plaza Bolognesi, siempre la consideré una plaza preciosa y elegante, hace poco volvi por ahi y vi un cambio tán brusco. Yo creo q es bastante dificil para muchos limeños, reconocer el cambio tán dramatico q ha experimentado nuestra ciudad.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Dodi, tienes razón mas creo que deberia haber una ley que obligara a los dueños de establecimientos comerciales, especialmente,a mantener las residencias en sus planos orginales. Pongo aqui algunas fotos sueltas.

Regresando por la Iglesia cristo Rey


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Coloco mas algunas fotos de las pocas que quedan, las dos primeras son de casas frente al Parque de la Reserva



















Final de tarde


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, esta es la última tanda de fotos de Santa Beatriz, ufff que duro trabajo es este de postear:lol: :lol: Mas vale la pena.

Unas casas estilo Tudor , frente al parque de la reserva



















Parece un final de tarde en el verano, los colores se tornan mas pasteles y eso que las fotos fueron tomadas en el mes de julio










Av. Torres Paz, esta calle me trae buenos recuerdos


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

K WENAS FOTOS..TE FELICITO..SABES MI TIA VIVE EN ESA URB. HACE TIEMPO K NO LA VISITO...PERO ESTA MUY CERCA AL PARKE DE LA RESERVA ..POR EL CINE ROMA...Y WENO....SIEMPRE ME HA GUSTADO ESA ZONA..EN MI NIÑEZ PASE ALGUNAS TEMPORADAS IENDO CONTINUAMENTE..JUGANDO EN EL PARK O EN LA CALLE..GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS..AHH DIME SABES K PLANES TIENE AL MUNI PARA MEJORAR ALGUNAS ZONAS DE ESA URB....Y DIME LA PRE DE SAN MARCOS...YA NO ES SANTA BEATRIZ NO? O SI?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

La iglesia Cristo Rey es muy bonita! Este thread está muy completo!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Dodi, sabia que la foto de estas casas te iban a gustar, si no me equivoco estan en tu blog sobre casas Tudor. Son años y esas casas continuan intactas, un dia me gustaria visitarlas por dentro 
Ybrail, saque las fotos en mi viaje a Lima durante el mes de julio, fui por razones de salud, mi padre no anda muy bien, mas durante los dias vagos me comprometi a mi mismo a sacar fotos de la urbanización como vivo a un extremo lo fui haciendo en dirección al otro, mi padre ando mucho conmigo y hasta se animó con nuestros paseos. Por esa razón el pasaje velarde fue de los ultimos..jajaja:lol: Como dodi dijo, parecia una novela, espero haya quedado lo mas completo posible, hacerlo fue muy importante para mi. 
fpxx si no me equivoco la pre de San Marcos está en Torres Paz, mas cerca al Parque de la Reserva, durante mis caminatas vi muchos chicos y chicas corriendo pues se les pasaba la hora de ingresar a las clases
Gracias a Todos por sus comentarios, como les decia estas fueron las ultimas fotografias, ahora quedará para los proximos viajes si ocurre alguna mudança mas creo que el barrio se mantendrá siempre asi, talves porque sus habitantes se esmeran en dejarlo haci, mis padres son unos, no venden, no salen, no dejan el lugar por nada. Ultimamente la Municipalidad de Lima ha invertido en mobiliario urbano y arreglo de las areas verdes, las areas verdes que han visto no eran haci cuando yo era chico, el plantio lo hizo la Municipalidad y el cuidado lo hacen los habitantes, como veran tambien esta muy limpio, no vi ningun papel en los suelos. Bueno me despido y dejo de este rrollo...:banana: ...fuiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

GRACIAS POR MOSTRARNOS ESAS FOTOS...ESPERO K ESTA ZONA SE SIGA MEJORANDO....ESPERO K TE DES UN PASO POR MI THREAD Y OPINES SOBRE MIS FOTOS..SUERTE..ESPEOR PRONTO IR POR ESA URB....CIAO


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Algo que no me gusta de santa beatriz es cuando empiezan a hacer más pisos a casas con diseños bonitos y terminan viendose huachafos con el techo deforme, pierden su gracia y terminan viendose feos


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Algo que no me gusta de santa beatriz es cuando empiezan a hacer más pisos a casas con diseños bonitos y terminan viendose huachafos con el techo deforme, pierden su gracia y terminan viendose feos


Dodi el plano que muestras es una joya y Juan1912 tienes razón lo que muchas veces pasa es que los vecinos no reclaman a la Municipalidad, unos dicen , no se trata de mi casa y van dejando las cosas , sucedió algo parecido con la vecina de mi madre, es que ella abrió un comercio mas comenzó a invadir la calle, el condominio hizó una queja formal y ella tubo que volver atras para evitar una multa del Municipio, las leyes hay que cumprirlas para poder vivir en armonia con los vecinos y con el entorno urbano. seguro que si alguien denuncia esas construcciones irregulares el Municipio les cae encima. Mas creo que medidas del municipio para evitar esas cosas sucederan a medio prazo.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Salvo el maldito cableado, se ve espectacular!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Carlos07 tiene toda la razón, la variopinta arquitectónica que presenta Santa Beatriz debería conservarse como patrimonio de la nación.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Siempre me llamó la atención esta zona del centro de Lima. Forma parte del cercado, pero definitivamente no presenta la misma arquitectura de las calles antiguas de Lima. Tampoco es como Lince; basta con recorrer la Av. Arequipa para darse cuenta de la diferencia que hay entre Santa Beatriz y Lince. Mucho menos guarda relación con otras zonas del cercado que hasta ahora no lucen muy bien. 

Como mencionaron algunos, la mejor zona es la del parque de la reserva que desde ya algunos años tiene el circuito mágico de agua. 

Sospecho que Santa Beatriz en su momento fue una de las mejores zonas de Lima y que la degradación de la ciudad, en décadas anteriores, hizo que las pocas familias de clase media alta que habitaban en ese lugar, se fueran a los distritos del sur.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Bueno, en verdad Santa Beatríz no forma parte del Cercado ya que el límite sur es la Plaza San Martín y La Colmena.

Santa Beatríz fue uno de los primeros 'suburbios' de clase alta de Lima, fue prácticamente el primer lugar al que la clase alta se mudó al abandonar el Centro Histórico. Luego se fuero más al sur, a Jesús María, luego a Magdalena del Mar y San Isidro.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

J Block said:


> ^^ Bueno, en verdad Santa Beatríz no forma parte del Cercado ya que el límite sur es la Plaza San Martín y La Colmena.
> 
> Santa Beatríz fue uno de los primeros 'suburbios' de clase alta de Lima, fue prácticamente el primer lugar al que la clase alta se mudó al abandonar el Centro Histórico. Luego se fuero más al sur, a Jesús María, luego a Magdalena del Mar y San Isidro.


En realidad, lo que quise decir es que la Municipalidad metropolitana de Lima está a cargo directamente de Santa Beatriz. 

Tu comentario es más preciso. Eso es lo que quería decir.


----------



## alanloayza (Jan 2, 2008)

gracias por haber puesto estas fotos del cine azul y del colegio montesori mi hermana estudio en aquel colegio nosotros viviamos el la calle enrique barron 1219 que lindos recuerdos que me traen a la memoria de mi edificio veiamos las peliculas del cine, no a llovido nada desde aquel entonces no se si sera raro pero yo naci en ese edificio ya que se le adelanto el parto a mi madre soy hijo natural de santa beatriz.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las casonas frente al Parque de la Reserva*

Las que quedan en una calle medio en curva,creo que se llama Sánchez Carrión...son preciosas !!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Despues del centro, Santa Beatriz es lo que más me gusta del distrito de Lima, me trae lindos recuerdos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Parque Velarde antes de 1930...cuando era el Canódromo !!!*











carlos07 said:


> Lia , si no me equivoco los limites de Sta Beatriz son La Via Expresa, Manuel Segura limite con Lince, Av. Arenales con Jesus Maria y el Paseo Colon. Creo que el Consulado de Argentina está en Sta Beatriz, además de haber escuchado que esta en Sta Beatriz la residencia del Embajador o la Embajada de EUA.
> Pongo las ultimas fotos del Pasaje Velarde
> 
> Una vista del parque que atravieza el pasaje
> ...


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, toda esa zona se esta revalorizando otra vez, y no por los institutos q aparecieron d la noche a la mañana, si no porque se están construyendo multis, aunque para eso están demoliendo esas casas.
No sé q es mejor ...


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

wow q hermoso barrio, cunta tranquilidad, se aisla un poco de lo q e sla caotica capital, muy bonitas las fotos, me gusto mucho la iglesia cristo rey!!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mega conciertos en Santa Beatriz*

Recordemos que recientemente en Santa Beatriz se han llevado y llevarán a cabo eventos que años atrás parecían irrealizables en Lima: mega conciertos con afamados exponentes de la música.


----------



## sergegrone (Jul 10, 2008)

carlos07 said:


> Voy por nicolas de Aranibar, esta calle diagonal va en dirección al Parque de la Reserva,
> Un nuevo edificio donde era una grande casa.


Carlos, ese es el edificio Regina 1 o Regina 2 y lo levantó un tío mío el 2004.

En ese terreno estaba el local de LUV, donde mis tíos tenían una imprenta relacionada con tarjetas humorísticas, postales e incluso pósters de bandas de rock y un largo etc...

Lo llamaron Regina por el nombre de mi bisabuela...

Y si seguimos viendo tus fotos...yo nací en la casa de mi bisabuela, en Mariano Carranza cdra. 5, en esquina con Carlos Arrieta.

Me mudé siendo muy chico, pero siempre me encantó ese lugar.

Cuántos recuerdos...el castillo, la sinagoga Sefaradí y la Iglesia frente a frente, América TV, el parque, las quintas....casi me pongo a llorar xDDDD

Incluso el mejor proyecto de arquitectura que hice para la facultad se ubicaba en el terreno de la oreja de la av. México, por Teodoro Cárdenas...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Recorrí la calle Nicolás de Araníbar (ex Soldado Desconocido)*

y al pasar por la cuadra 6,los árboles despiden una fragrancia espectacular...y ver al mismo tiempo las casonas,como que,hace el paseo más delicioso....


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Estadio Nacional*

Cuando esté listo el nuevo Estadio Nacional y se juegue un clásico, me pregunto cómo contendrán a las barras bravas que quieran subir al Metropolitano desde la estación que está junto al estadio.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Recuerdo con mucho cariño Santa Beatriz ahí estaba la casa de miabuela en la calle Emilio Fernandez.

saludos


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Siempre me pareció que tenía un parecido al Barrio IV Centenario en Arequipa. Muy lindo Santa Beatriz.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta es mi cuadra favorita..*

En la foto que tomó Carlos hace 3 inviernos,se aprecia al fondo el conjunto de casas "Art Decó" de 1937 (ó 1939 ???)... La cuadra 6 de Nicolás de Araníbar me encanta,la semana pasada caminé por dicha cuadra y justo Carlos tomó la acera que más me gusta :








*ME ENCANTA SANTA BEATRÍZ !!!!*


Miraflorino said:


> y al pasar por la cuadra 6,los árboles despiden una fragrancia espectacular...y ver al mismo tiempo las casonas,como que,hace el paseo más delicioso....


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Me encanta esa foto ya que muestra una Santa Beatriz bastante bien conservada gracias a dios, en esa esquina de Alejandro Tirado y Nicolas de Aranibar funcionó durante décadas la Farmacia La Mar y al fondo donde termina esta calle a la derecha vivía mi abuela, recuerdo estas calles como mi segundo barrio.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En líneas generales,Santa Beatríz está bien conservada...*

En éste verano la estuve recorriendo varias veces debido a que estaba buscando un depa para mudarme y si bien es cierto,han construído algunos edificios,se puede decir que la mayoría de casas antiguas está relativamente bien conservada..callecitas estrechas como Enrique Barrón y Montero Rosas,siguen conservando su aire antiguo.. 


cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Me encanta esa foto ya que muestra una Santa Beatriz bastante bien conservada gracias a dios, en esa esquina de Alejandro Tirado y Nicolas de Aranibar funcionó durante décadas la Farmacia La Mar y al fondo donde termina esta calle a la derecha vivía mi abuela, recuerdo estas calles como mi segundo barrio.
> 
> saludos


----------



## milo766 (Apr 28, 2010)

Estuve leyendo y mencionaban los limites de santa beatriz, pues yo vivo en Jesus Maria a espalda del Ministerio de Trabajo yesta parte tambien es Urbanizacion Santa Beatriz... Es mas x esta zona tambien hay casas con modelos antiguos y bien conservadas


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

Nunca pasara de moda


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Avenida Arenales es el límite...*

Claro Milo,la Plazuela Bélgica,la Plaza Washington y todo ese tramo entre la Avenida Arequipa y la Avenida Arenales,es también Santa Beatríz... pero ya la zona de la calle Máximo Abril y el Parque Habich pertenece a Jesús María... toda esa zona es encantadora... 


milo766 said:


> Estuve leyendo y mencionaban los limites de santa beatriz, pues yo vivo en Jesus Maria a espalda del Ministerio de Trabajo yesta parte tambien es Urbanizacion Santa Beatriz... Es mas x esta zona tambien hay casas con modelos antiguos y bien conservadas


----------



## milo766 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yo justamente vivo en Máximo Abril que es Jesus Maria, como dices, pero en todos los documentos sale que pertenece a la Urbanización "Santa Beatriz"... Entonces asumo que la urbanización llega hasta x aqui.


----------

